# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Системник не загружается

## goacher

ПРи включении системника монитор просто моргает (лампочка).
Процессор рабочий, проверял на другм ПК. 
При включении загорается лампочка загрузки винчестера горит на протяжении секунд 10-15 и потухает. Кулера все крутятся, блок питания рабочий, проверен.
Видеокарта встроенная. 
В чем может быть причина? материнка или видеокарта встронная сдохла?

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

> монитор просто моргает (лампочка).


Возможно не определяется видеокарта, но не это главное...
Сам жёсткий рабочий, его проверяли?

А вообще с чего всё началось то? По-подробней можно...

----------


## goacher

начлось все внезапно
А винчестер причем, без винчестера компьютер запускается. С оключенными винчестерами тоже ничего.

----------


## Cheechako

> загорается лампочка


О многих ошибках можно узнать по сигналам динамика - гораздо полезнее лампочек :)
В случае тишины стоит подумать о проблемах с памятью, процессором, системной платой..

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

Тогда проверьте батарейку биоса на материнке. Возможно она села и компу недостаточно мощности для запуска.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...она села и компу недостаточно мощности для запуска


Это как? :confused:
Батарейка используется в качестве бустера? :)

----------


## konstantin99

> Тогда проверьте батарейку биоса на материнке. Возможно она села и компу недостаточно мощности для запуска.


Если бы села батарейка, он бы написал, что не найден загрузочный диск или что слетели настройки БИОС. И предложил бы дефолтовые настройки.

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

> Если бы села батарейка, он бы написал, что не найден загрузочный диск


ну не знаю, у меня была похожая проблема, вылечилось сменой батарейки.

----------


## poslivsena

> ПРи включении системника монитор просто моргает (лампочка).
> Процессор рабочий, проверял на другм ПК. 
> При включении загорается лампочка загрузки винчестера горит на протяжении секунд 10-15 и потухает. Кулера все крутятся, блок питания рабочий, проверен.
> Видеокарта встроенная. 
> В чем может быть причина? материнка или видеокарта встронная сдохла?


1. сбросить биос, отключив комп от питания и вынув батарейку.
2. достать оперативу и поэксперементировать с ней. в разные слоты, разной комбинации.
3. попробовать без оперативы, если есть писк(если динамик включен) это хороший знак.
4. отключить все устройства ( PCI , IDE, SATA и т.д.)
5. встроеная видеокарта врятли сдохла одна.но на последок можно и её проверить.
6.перепрошить биос если ничего не помогает ( врятли поможет)
7. платформу под замену - если ничего не помогло.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 30 секунд_



> Тогда проверьте батарейку биоса на материнке. Возможно она села и компу недостаточно мощности для запуска.


 Кхм, товарищ, это бред.

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

> Кхм, товарищ, это бред.


Согласен... :p
т.е. биос грузится с дефолтовыми настройками...:)

----------

